# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Upload d'un fichier avec J2EE

## alexmam15

Salut tout le monde,
je suis entrain de raliser un site web dynamique avec J2EE comme un projet d'tude, je cherche comment faire l'upload des fichier mais j'ai pas encore trouver une solution.
J'ai trouv un bout de code qui contient la ligne suivante:
import org.apache.commons.*
mais Eclipse la considre comme une erreur en indiquant ceci:
"The import org.apache.commons cannot be resolved"
Est ce que quelq'un peut m'aider  rsoudre ce problme ou  raliser l'upload avec une autre manire.   
Merci d'avance

----------


## monalizzaa

> Salut tout le monde,
> je suis entrain de raliser un site web dynamique avec J2EE comme un projet d'tude, je cherche comment faire l'upload des fichier mais j'ai pas encore trouver une solution.
> J'ai trouv un bout de code qui contient la ligne suivante:
> import org.apache.commons.*
> mais Eclipse la considre comme une erreur en indiquant ceci:
> "The import org.apache.commons cannot be resolved"
> Est ce que quelq'un peut m'aider  rsoudre ce problme ou  raliser l'upload avec une autre manire.   
> Merci d'avance


Voila un exemple (6 pages) esprant que a peut t'aider.
http://onjava.com/pub/a/onjava/2005/...ad.html?page=1

----------


## noOneIsInnocent

t'as une librairie apache 
http://commons.apache.org/fileupload/

qui te fais a trs bien avec en plus des perfs plus que raisonnables pour les gros fichiers (je l'avais utilis pour des upload de fichier de type  mp3)

----------


## libuma

J'utilise +- l'exemple de monalizzaa qui a l'air bien expliqu puis je stocke le fichier en DB sous forme de BLOB.

Si tu as un soucis n'hsites pas !

----------

